# Are you happier living in the UK?



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

This is a subject which has always intrigued me. We always seem to be looking for something better than we have......the grass is always greener etc etc!

Those of us who were brought up in the UK (or a lot of us at least) dream of living in sunnier climbs and having a great life 'overseas', whereas those from other countries dream of having a great life in the UK!

Of those of you who have already made the move from your native country to the UK........is it all that you expected it to be? And are you happy?

Just a question 

I moved from the UK to Australia just over a year ago and I'm glad I made the move........it did prove a lot more stressful than I expected it to but 'whatever doesnt kill you makes you stronger' (apparently!!) 

Looking forward to hearing your stories!

Take care all

Rach xxxx


----------



## Skillage (May 21, 2007)

Hi tygwyn,
I moved from South africa when i was 12 years old to the UK, i currently live in Reading, Surrey.
When i first moved i remember being excited, i didn't know what to expect.
After the first couple of months living in England i wasn't too impressed, i think it was just the initial fact that i had left the sun shine and beaches of south africa and was now living in the middle of industry. 
The thing i did enjoy about England was the amount of shops placed around pretty much everywhere, i couldn't go anywhere without finding a Co-op or Tesco..
Im not 19 and just got back from travelling, im used to England now, but i agree its not all its Hyped up to be. The people here arn't the greatest on eart, but i think thats just English culture which i am used to now.
Overall i do prefer living in England than South Africa, its deffinitly helped my parents on the money front, we do live down a friendly road with a nice community.. Although no Beaches near by, i can live without.

hope your enjoying Australia!


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Skillage

Nice to hear another perspective on living in the UK.

So you think you'll stay there forever or do you have the travel bug?

Yep we're enjoying Australia - although it has been a lot more stressful than we anticipated.

Chat soon

Rach


----------



## Skillage (May 21, 2007)

I think i probably will stay in the UK..
Im quite happy here, have a nice girlfriend who ive been with for 2 years now, have a pretty good job in I.T earning 28K a year and on the uprise.
Good night life also, get me and my mates going down the clubs most weekends, Its just a shame about some of the soceity here which ruins it.. I often see alot of violence and not much respect on people, i think it depends where you live though, its probably like that in most countries..
But yeah im pretty sure im going to stay, how about you?


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Skillage said:


> I think i probably will stay in the UK..
> Im quite happy here, have a nice girlfriend who ive been with for 2 years now, have a pretty good job in I.T earning 28K a year and on the uprise.
> Good night life also, get me and my mates going down the clubs most weekends, Its just a shame about some of the soceity here which ruins it.. I often see alot of violence and not much respect on people, i think it depends where you live though, its probably like that in most countries..
> But yeah im pretty sure im going to stay, how about you?


Yep theres certainly aspects of the UK which arent nice - but plenty that are 

Not sure whether we'll stay here full time to be honest. We always told each other we'd come for 2 years and then decide from there - so we've got 10 months to decide!! My mum has just been over for a 6 week holiday and having to say goodbye to her again was awful - thats when it brings home to you that you are quite literally on the other side of the world (and separating nanny from grand daughter!!).

We'll see


----------



## Skillage (May 21, 2007)

You just have to look at things for the better of the family.. Youd have to ask yourself questions such as, will you regret your final decision.
Your daughters future, your jobs future and if it would be better than in the UK.
Its alot of hard decisions but you just have to try imagine yourself in 10 years time from both points of the globe!

Im sure youll make the right choice.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Yep you're exactly right - we have to do whats best for our 'little' family now!

I wish someone could make the decision for us though and take the blame for it!!


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

You know that phrase the grass is always greener on the other side. It appears to me that the excitement of living elsewhere last a while and then you really start to see how the place is, and then it might not be as you thought. But I think that this happens to everyone at some time unless you find that one place you just fit right into.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'm happier here, but I'm definitley not unhappier. I know that one day I will head back to Australia - but not until I have Right of Abode here (I get it in 13 months!). Mostly I get sad at the end of the year when I know it's getting warmer back home. I haven't been back for 3 years but this year I'm heading back for NYE. yay!


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

I think I _am_ happier here, but I'm sure it's different from one person to the next. I love almost everything about England. The architecture, the history, the culture, etc. It's beautiful here, and I've made so many friends that I can almost be assured I'll run into someone I know every time I go into town.

I'm not a citizen (yet) so I don't feel I have a right to complain about anything, although I'm very sorry to see all public places banned from smokers. I think it's an infringement on the rights of individuals. And I don't just mean the smokers themselves. I mean shop owners who should have the right to decide whether they want to allow smoking on their premises. I think the government could have offered rewards to companies banning smoking, like reduced insurance rates, for instance, rather than just dictating. 

Oops, sorry. Just said I don't have a right to complain and then I did it anyway!

Well, regardless, there's no such thing as a perfect country. But for me, England comes as close as is possible.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> I think I _am_ happier here, but I'm sure it's different from one person to the next. I love almost everything about England. The architecture, the history, the culture, etc. It's beautiful here, and I've made so many friends that I can almost be assured I'll run into someone I know every time I go into town.
> 
> I'm not a citizen (yet) so I don't feel I have a right to complain about anything, although I'm very sorry to see all public places banned from smokers. I think it's an infringement on the rights of individuals. And I don't just mean the smokers themselves. I mean shop owners who should have the right to decide whether they want to allow smoking on their premises. I think the government could have offered rewards to companies banning smoking, like reduced insurance rates, for instance, rather than just dictating.
> 
> ...


I think I agree with you, but then you have to think about the people who need the jobs in public places - should they have to accept working in a smoking venue because they can't get another job? Tough situation. 
Totally agree on the culture, architecture and history here - totally fantastic!


----------



## soon_to_be_halfBRIT (Jul 13, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> I think I _am_ happier here, but I'm sure it's different from one person to the next. I love almost everything about England. The architecture, the history, the culture, etc. It's beautiful here, and I've made so many friends that I can almost be assured I'll run into someone I know every time I go into town.
> 
> I'm not a citizen (yet) so I don't feel I have a right to complain about anything, although I'm very sorry to see all public places banned from smokers. I think it's an infringement on the rights of individuals. And I don't just mean the smokers themselves. I mean shop owners who should have the right to decide whether they want to allow smoking on their premises. I think the government could have offered rewards to companies banning smoking, like reduced insurance rates, for instance, rather than just dictating.
> 
> ...


You ever heard of second hand smoke and the dangers it imposes? I'm glad the UK gov banned it. It makes sense that they did because its proven, in case you have'nt heard, *deadly to your health *and more importantly deadly to those around you. Why should people who want to live a healthy life, be subjected to the stupidity of smokers who dont give a damn about themselves or obviously anyone else because of their proven deadly bad habbit? I say if you want to kill yourself more quickly go smoke somewhere away from those who dont. Its not a matter of a person's rights. _Its a matter of regard to your fellow human's life._ I believe in your rights like anyone else, but not when it involves trying to justify inflicting one's bad habbits, in this case smoking which causes lung cancer amongst a long list of other wonderful things, on everyone else around you just because you cant be bothered to step outside to conduct your nasty habbit.

Ok about being happy here...I am more happier now than I have ever been in my entire life. Sure theres up and downs with everything in life but thats life. For me?????...if it was'nt for my wife's unconditional love for me, I could never be as happy as I am now ANYWHERE!...true love does help..


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi, no offense, but aren't you being a bit over the top in your response? I very obviously wasn't intentionally trying to insult anyone in any of my posts to date. Can you say that same?


----------



## soon_to_be_halfBRIT (Jul 13, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> Hi, no offense, but aren't you being a bit over the top in your response? I very obviously wasn't intentionally trying to insult anyone in any of my posts to date. Can you say that same?


Absolutely yes, I can say the same. And to your question of being over the top? Dont be silly, absolutely not. I like anyone else here has a right to their own opinion. As far as insult? Sorry if you took it that way, _but my opinion doesnt include insults_ and if you took it that way, _life goes on._


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow - HalfBRIT - I have to agree with Penguin - you seem a bit wound up here (at least that is the way it is coming across). I think (penguin, correct me if I am wrong) that she was saying that given is it _legal _to smoke, that it is weird (and maybe wrong) that it is _illegal_ for businesses to provide an indoor place for people to do it. 
I don't think penguin even mentioned whether she smokes or not (not that point she was making anyway). Either way - please keep it pleasant - there's plenty of room for both your opinions, and if you saw my earlier post, you'd know I actually lean on the side of defending people's right to work in a place that is smoke-free.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

No, you're definitely not wrong. Actually one of my friends over here said it better than I could.

Before the smoking ban took effect she told me she wouldn't go to the cinema because they won't let her smoke. I said, "But you don't smoke." She said, "That's not the point."


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

That's actually pretty funny! 
In the long run, I think the ban will stop more people smoking, it's just going to take some time to adjust. Can you believe they used to let people spark up at their office desks?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, back in the States too. In fact I remember grocery stores having one of those standing ashtrays at the end of every other aisle. Really strange to think about that now!


----------

